# Skil Rail/Stile Door Bit Set



## joejmunro (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck good or bad with Skil Tools or accessories? Lowes has a set of Ogee Stile and Rail bit set for sale for $60, 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...uctId=270887-353-91704&detail=desc&lpage=none

I haven't used any of their products and was wondering what everyone else uses for router bits or rail/stile bit sets. Thanks.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

It's an old adage, but true.... "You get what you pay for":yes:. There are lots of router bit sets out there, but you have to decide how often you will use them and how durable they must be. Amana, CMT, Whiteside are very good, but a little pricey. The Timberline set, made by Amana, is only about $130. for all three bits. Something you should be aware of is how fine the carbide grain is. the rule is "the finer the grain, the better quality"


----------

